
Ask HN: Sole source document? - codegeek
Hi All
Anyone ever dealt with something called a &quot;sole source&quot; document ? Basically a university to whom we could be a vendor (for software) requires this so that they can show we are the only one that they could select based on unique offerings. This way, they don&#x27;t need to bid. 
Any suggestions are welcome.
======
jeffmould
I have seen a couple a while back, but from my experience they were an
internal purchasing department form that was completed by the purchaser not
the vendor. Basically the purchasing department wanted justification as to why
a product was not put out to bid. I can't imagine why they would request you
to do it yourself, as that is kind of backwards to me.

~~~
codegeek
yes i agree. That is why I asked. Thx for your response.

~~~
jeffmould
No problem, it's been a while since I have seen one, and like you the only
place I had seen one was in the education sector. Good luck!

